# Sawzall - remove blade before taking internally



## Taxmantoo (Mar 16, 2009)

Woman Injured in Power Tool Encounter

By Matthew Stabley
NBCWashington.com
updated 6:46 p.m. CT, Sat., March. 14, 2009

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29621224/


----------



## Woodie (Mar 16, 2009)

Gotta be a true story, cause you can't make that kind of stuff up.






.


----------



## deer slayer (Mar 16, 2009)

S.M.I.B.S Are what we call people like that & many others from southern MD. (southern Maryland Inbreds) freaks! althought I wouldnt of minded watching if it worked!!!haha


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 16, 2009)

That would be hard to keep up with! She definately wanted a serious pound down!! Seen something similar on a movie "Burn after Reading" Pretty funny but just a bunch of rich actors thinkin of a stupid movie!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe they put a couple extra stitches in just for good measure.

Ian


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 16, 2009)

Better back up and try the turkey baster, like the lesbians


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 16, 2009)

Should this have been in Off Topic?

Not really an injury a logger has to worry about. If you're dumb enough not to realize a Sawzall blade can cut soft plastic, you wouldn't have lived through your first day with a chain saw.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 17, 2009)

No intention to start or inferr a secular debate, but it seems that at least SOME of Darwins theorys may possibly be at work here.

I can't wait for the consumer safety warning labels that follow...

Stay safe!
Dingerote


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Mar 17, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> I can't wait for the consumer safety warning labels that follow...
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingerote



On a semi related note, I was looking for a small fan to use for distributing the heat from my NEW fireplace. I saw 1 fan and looked at the instructions. There must have been 2.5 pages of warnings and cautions such as do not use for agriculture,fertilizer plants or in barns,huh. 
Yet, there was no helpful info such as CFM,wattage etc.:jawdrop:
Companies go through all every possible situation and still get burned by some idiot. Then they forget to include info to help a sale.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hahaha I caught the end of the that story on the radio the other day. An obscure reference to the story, we were out tubing on the lake, behind the boat kind of deal. On of my girl friends got flipped forward off the tube and straddled the tow line which had slack in it. When the slack got taken up, rope burn like you wouldn't believe. Blood was everywhere when she got on the boat. It was around 20 stitches to get her back together.


----------

